# Drake waterfowl



## wade wood (Aug 27, 2012)

I am new to duck hunting and my friend told me to check into Drake clothing and i was wondering if anyone could give me help on it. Is it worth the money to buy their stuff to get into duck hunting? and anyone know where i can find the stuff a little cheaper? thanks


----------



## gpwoodduck (Aug 29, 2012)

Drake is top notch gear.  You can usually find deals at WingSupply.com  Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 5, 2012)

Tell your family you want Cabela's gift cards for Christmas and hold them until the end of January when Cablea's will put it all on sale.  You can rack up.

Cabela's sells similar gear under its own label that I would suggest you look into as well.  Cabela's will absolutely stand behind their brand.


----------



## wade wood (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. And yea all my friends said they quit deer hunting to duck hunt so I'm going to try it.


----------



## hunt n duck (Jul 24, 2013)

Drake has some pretty good stuff. I like the fit and function, but both jackets leak. They need to work on their waterproofing. If they would use goretex it would be great.


----------

